# USP Presents: Complete Drop in Low Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*USP Drop In High Flow Fuel Pump
*
*Introduction:
*
As many of you know, the fuel system for the 2.0T FSI platform is composed of two separate systems: the high pressure system (50-130bar), and the low pressure system (3-5bar). While, the limitations of high pressure fuel delivery have been eliminated by products such as the APR upgraded rail pump, the low pressure system has been ignored.

Through our research and development here at USP Motorsports, we were able to determine that the low pressure fuel system is nearly maxed out when producing around 350whp, running an a/f ratio between 11.0:1 – 11.5:1. This limitation is a result of the in-tank fuel pump being maxed out. Our solution is a complete drop in replacement pump. Simply remove your factory fuel pump assembly and our unit drops right in. 


*Function: 
*
The main purpose of the USP Motorsports fuel pump is to provide enough fuel flow to the high pressure fuel pump to support 400+ horsepower safely. This was done by utilizing an OEM quality fuel pump. Through R&D USP flow tested the factory fuel pump and found that it flows approximately 189 liters per hour. Our high flow drop in fuel pump replacement flows approximately 289 liters per hour, or around 50% more and has been tested in applications over 550whp.



















*Below is a log of low pressure fuel on one of our big turbo FSI's which produces 550whp.*











Application Guide:
VW GTI/Jetta MK5
VW GTI/Jetta MK6
VW Golf .:R
Audi A3/S3
Seat/ Skoda 2.0T FSI Models

*These pumps are normally priced at $519, now until March 31st they will be on sale for $499.

 Click Here to order!*


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Any benefit to the K04 crowd?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in need real soon...I was looking at this one though:http://uspmotorsports.com/UpgradedIntankFuelPump.html...this is still what I should be considering, right? 
*Spec.-act.* low pressure from 2200 to 6900rpm:
5.72	5.73
5.72	5.73
5.72	5.7
5.70	5.72
5.69	5.72
5.69	5.68
5.69	5.71
5.69	5.74
5.69	5.7
5.69	5.64
5.69	5.47
5.67	5.61
5.66	5.62
5.66	5.63
5.66	5.68
5.64	5.72
5.64	5.72
5.64	5.58
5.64	5.49
5.61	5.34
5.61	5.15
5.47	4.92
5.27	4.74
5.09	4.58
5....4.45
5....4.25
5....4.15
5....3.86


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

This is new pump? I know you guys had previous pump out before.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

will definitely be ordering one of these in the near future!


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Is this an OEM R32 pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

ROH ECHT said:


> I'm in need real soon...I was looking at this one though:http://uspmotorsports.com/UpgradedIntankFuelPump.html...this is still what I should be considering, right?
> *Spec.-act.* low pressure from 2200 to 6900rpm:


The pump is the link is good to about 380 whp



skyrolla89 said:


> This is new pump? I know you guys had previous pump out before.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yes this pump is plug and play



A3Performance said:


> Is this an OEM R32 pump?


It is not


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

how does this compare to yalls Auxiliary Low Pressure Fuel System kit? I have that on my mkv


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Gregg


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

If this is not an R32 pump it has to be the new TT-RS pump..


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

What's the difference between this and you stage 3 auxiliary low pressure system?
Which one would be more suited for high power applications?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Right on!


----------



## styling5030 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rs6 fuel pump....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Rolando_TX said:


> What's the difference between this and you stage 3 auxiliary low pressure system?
> Which one would be more suited for high power applications?


Our stage 3 low pressure auxiliary system uses a secondary pump so it will support more horse power. Our new solution uses a complete drop in type OEM setup.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Our stage 3 low pressure auxiliary system uses a secondary pump so it will support more horse power. Our new solution uses a complete drop in type OEM setup.



"Our new solution" is an OEM TT-RS pump..

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MK_II-TTRS-2.5T/Engine/Fuel/Pump/ES2610149/


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

The colors may be coincidental. The factory equipped TTrs pumps have a blue lid much like the '08 Gti.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Rolando_TX said:


> What's the difference between this and you stage 3 auxiliary low pressure system?
> Which one would be more suited for high power applications?





A3Performance said:


> "Our new solution" is an OEM TT-RS pump..
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MK_II-TTRS-2.5T/Engine/Fuel/Pump/ES2610149/


Not quiet the same! :wave:


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Not quiet the same! :wave:


Can you explain the difference?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Rolando_TX said:


> Can you explain the difference?


X2 :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Rolando_TX said:


> Can you explain the difference?


The pump needs to be modified to work on front wheel drive cars and we performed a few other changes to get more flow from the pump


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The pump needs to be modified to work on front wheel drive cars and we performed a few other changes to get more flow from the pump


cool opcorn:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Rolando_TX said:


> Can you explain the difference?


 Only thing I see is compared to the pump on ECS, it's missing the hose for the suction jet pump for a saddle tank. 
I have it blocked off in the R32 pump I have in my car.


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

I would like more info about it, Im ready to buy, but I like to know what Im buying.


sent from ▪_▪


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Rolando_TX said:


> I would like more info about it, Im ready to buy, but I like to know what Im buying.
> 
> 
> sent from ▪_▪


A modified OEM pump capable of making over 550whp. Just a heads up, my initial stock of 25 pumps have sold already and I will have 30 more by the end of next week.


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 25, 2011)

Just want to confirm this pump will also work on the Mk2 FSI TT's.. 

Thanks Gregg, glad to see a drop in LPFP.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Aoshi said:


> Just want to confirm this pump will also work on the Mk2 FSI TT's..
> 
> Thanks Gregg, glad to see a drop in LPFP.


yes it will work


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

only 1 left in stock. we will have more the end of this week


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

we have 15 more pumps arriving tomorrow, help them find new homes


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Interested in buying this pump, what would be the HP capabilities when using it with the S3 inyectors and APR HPFP ? 500whp?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Serrari said:


> Interested in buying this pump, what would be the HP capabilities when using it with the S3 inyectors and APR HPFP ? 500whp?
> 
> Thanks


I dont think 500whp is doable with the s3 injectors, but the pump will handle that much power without issue


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I dont think 500whp is doable with the s3 injectors, but the pump will handle that much power without issue


so are we talking about the potential of making 500+ whp on pump (canadian 94) or on race fuel. (rs4 injectors, rs4 rail valve, GT30 etc)

Also will this require any additional tuning.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

yvrnycracer said:


> so are we talking about the potential of making 500+ whp on pump (canadian 94) or on race fuel. (rs4 injectors, rs4 rail valve, GT30 etc)
> 
> Also will this require any additional tuning.


the limiting factor on that setup will be the RS4 injectors. it will not additional tuning


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

500whp is easy to do on race gas. on rs4 or s3 injectors.

I am willing to buy one of these if you explain how much more flow you actually got out of this thing.... and what modifications you did outside of blocking off the one hose.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> 500whp is easy to do on race gas. on rs4 or s3 injectors.
> 
> I am willing to buy one of these if you explain how much more flow you actually got out of this thing.... and what modifications you did outside of blocking off the one hose.


Flow numbers are at the top of the page. I cannot disclose the modifications, they are proprietary.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the PMs - Please let me know if there are any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Couple of pumps left before the weekend and a couple are ready to be shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Friday!!!!!!!!!! All PMs answered - Please let me know if there is anything we can help with.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Sponsor me Phil


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Pumps in stock and read to go out the door to new homes!


----------



## MathiasS (Nov 18, 2012)

Are there any "in tank" upgrades for the 3.2 VR6 in the MKV chassis ?


----------



## J-GTi (Jan 12, 2008)

Any issues with fuel gauge inaccuracy readings with this LPFP?

I've read quite a number of this fuel gauge readings issues with this LPFP.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

J-GTi said:


> Any issues with fuel gauge inaccuracy readings with this LPFP?
> 
> I've read quite a number of this fuel gauge readings issues with this LPFP.


We have found that most cases installs have binned the floater or added tension to the lines where the flow of fuel is obstructed.


----------



## GTM BANDIT (Sep 30, 2012)

Gregg, is there an option for a B8 V8?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

GTM BANDIT said:


> Gregg, is there an option for a B8 V8?



PM me the model car you have and I will look into what options we can offer you. 

Phil


----------

